# WANT to buy loggerhead musk turtle



## jason828 (Jun 21, 2015)

I have checked kingsnake.com, turtlesource.com, and turtlesandtortoises.com but sadly no luck.
Have any of you bought a loggerhead musk turtle online? 
If so could you please tell me where?
Thank u


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2015)

I think I saw one for sale the other day on Facebook's turtle and tortoise classified.


----------



## jason828 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you


----------

